# حقا روبوتات رائعة



## hamzaaa (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم إخوتي مهندسي الميكاترونكس

أدعوكم اليوم لزيارة هذا الموقع الرائع لشركة تقوم بتصنيع الروبوتات 
وهي عالبا تصنع روبوتات ذات استخدامات عسكرية ولكم أن تشاهدو الفيديو المرفق مع كل روبوت 

لتعلموا كم هو رائع ومفيد تخصصكم

1- الصفحة الرئيسة للموقع www.*boston**dynamics*.com 
2- animal robots
1- أجمل روبوت RHex يسر على كافة الأرضيات باختلاف الاحوال الجوية و يستطيع
العوم والسباحة:81: 
http://www.bostondynamics.com/content/sec.php?section=RHex
2- روبوت يتسلق حتى على الاسطح الملساء RiSE: The Amazing Climbing Robot
http://www.bostondynamics.com/content/sec.php?section=RiSE
3- روبوت يسير بأربع أقدام ولكن لا يقع أبدا The Most Advanced Quadruped Robot on Earth
http://www.bostondynamics.com/content/sec.php?section=BigDog

أرجو من المهندسين مشاهدة عروض الفيديو الخاصة بكل روبوت لأنها لا تفوت

"لا أطلب منكم ردودا ولكن أرجو منكم الفائدة العلمية لي ولكم".

أخوكم حمزة


----------



## justice (1 يونيو 2006)

والله مشكوووووووووووووور يا أخى على المشاركة الرائعة ... اهى دى الروبوتس


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 يونيو 2006)

*أكاد لا أصدق ما أراه*






ماشاء الله عليك أخي حمزة, موقع أكثر من رائع, أكاد لا أصدق ما أراه من هذه الأنواع من الروبوتات المتقدمة جداً.
جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## hamzaaa (1 يونيو 2006)

والله إنه ليسعدني دائما إطلاعكم على كل ماهو جديد و إفادتكم 
لأنكم إخوان لي أرجو دائما الفائدة المتبادلة بيننا دائما

وشكرا على الردود التي أثلجت صدري

أخوكم حمزة


----------



## eng.walaa (1 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عصام (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك 

محمد عصام الدين


----------



## squ2006 (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي ع المجهود


----------



## master_mode (3 يونيو 2006)

بجد شكـــــــــــرا


----------



## hamzaaa (4 يونيو 2006)

والله يا إخوان ما بلزمني ردود
لكني بحب يزيد عدد القراء للموضوع لأنه بجد كل مهنس ميكاترونكس لازم يشوف شو ممكن يعمل


----------



## هيا العاني (5 يونيو 2006)

نشكرك الاخ hamzaaaعلى مشاركته المفيده ونسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناته....
اخواني الاعزاء....ان الله سبحانه وتعالى قد من على بني البشر وكرمهم بميزة تختلف عن باقي المخلوقات الا وهي نعمة العقل....فبهذا العقل وصل التطور الى ما نراه هذه الايام .فبعض الاختراعات التي نراها الان كانت تعتبر ضرباً من الخيال حتى قبل فترات ليست بالبعيده وهكذا سوف تظهر اختراعات مستقبلاً في وقتنا هذا نقول عنها شبه مستحيله....
لقد اعزنا الله سبحانه وتعالى بهذه النعمه التي ليس لها حدود وان الانسان لم يتجاوز ان لم نبالغ ب10% من القدره التي اعطاها الله لنا من التفكير .فلانسان حالما ينتهي من صنع الجهاز او الاختراع الذي كان يعمل عليه لفترة يبدأ بالعمل من جديد على تطوير وصنع افضل من الذي انجزه وهذا هو الطموح العلمي ...
اما ما رأيناه من الروبوتات والاختراعات الاخرى ومدى ما وصلت اليه من تطور ليست مستحيله علينا نحن العرب لا بل لدينا الامكانيه ان نصنع مثلها لا بل افضل منها . وان اي اختراع ولنقل (ميكاترونيكي) هو محاكاة للطبيعه فالطائرة هي محاكاه للطيور وكذلك بالنسبه للغواصات والروبوتات والخ....
فأجدادنا العرب وحضارتنا القديمه هم اول من فكر بالطائرة امثال عباس بن فرناس واستخدام البصريات امثال الحسن ابن الهيثم واول من عملوا على استخدام النضائد والانوار مثل الفلورسنت كما وجد في بعض الاجرار التي اشارت لها التنقيبات في بابل واكد وكذلك الاهرامات وما تحتويه من قيم هندسيه رائعه وكثير من ارثنا الحضاري.
فيجب ان لانقف عند حد الانبهار بما قد وصله الغرب من اختراعات لا بل نحن افضل منهم قيماً وتاريخ وحضارة ونستطيع الوصول الى افضل منهم بالمستوى العلمي وان لاننسى الاستفاده من ماوصلو اليه وان نطوع تلك الاختراعات بما هو فائده للانسانيه جمعاء.
اشكركم واسفه للاطاله عليكم بالحديث.....والله الموفق
اختكم
المهندسه
هيا العاني


----------



## ahmedeldeep (5 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله اخ حمزة روبوتات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## ALRASHED71 (6 يونيو 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد عصام (17 يونيو 2006)

وهذه أيضا فيديو للروبوت الرائع Asimo


http://world.honda.com/run/mov-run-60.htmlhttp://l


----------



## hamzaaa (18 يونيو 2006)

مشكور يا محمد على هذا الفيديو


----------



## ahmedeldeep (19 يونيو 2006)

محمد عصام قال:


> وهذه أيضا فيديو للروبوت الرائع Asimo
> 
> 
> http://world.honda.com/run/mov-run-60.htmlhttp://world.honda.com/run/mov-run-60.html


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amin22 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يا محمد على هذا الفيديو


----------



## almjahde2006 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور ولازم نشكرك


----------



## هندسة انتاج (23 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم اللخ خيرا اخ حمزه و محمد عصام عن هذه المواقع الرائعه


----------



## هندسة انتاج (23 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bakordjeme (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس أحمد الابراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوور على المجهود الطيب

وإن شاء الله سيكون هذا مشروع تخرج


----------



## GINAROF (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## m_saeed_soliman (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

